# Can't beat this offer!



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Hello friends. I just recently, thru the miracle that is Pandora, happened up the song. "Half of my Mistakes". By the Blue Dogs on their Live at Workplay album. Never heard of them before. No connection to the band. Just a heads up. If you are over 40 this song will speak to you. For me I looked up the lyrics to follow along after I heard it once...awesome! Any way I would like to guarantee your experience, so if you buy the song, don't like it, come back here tells everyone why, and I will reimburse you the cost of the song. (limiting to first 50 persons). Lol. Check it out.


----------

